# boa morphs



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ok, i know salmon is co-dom, how do you differentiate between salmon and super salmon in the offspring from 2 salmon parents? what if they were also het anery? how would you tell normal anery from ghost also whats the super salmon anery referred to and how do you spot this? picture would also be a great aid, thanks


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

super salmons are only ever probable supers until they have been proven by breeding, the indicators are highly reduced black banding on the tail saddles. The less banding the higher the chance of it being a super.

An anery and a ghost should be distinguishable by the the ghosts being more 'washed out' A super hypo anery is simply a super ghost.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

all seems a little subjective!:lol2: great info thanks:2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

it is until they are bred, obviously if you breed a probable super to a normal if you get all hypos either your damned lucky or its a super, if you get any normals at all, its not a super.

Some people refer to hypo as dominant rather than co-dominant for this reason. The super form is not 100% distinguishable.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It's not perfect but this little photo comparison gives an idea. This was published (by, I think, Jeff Ronne or at least a VERY reputable US boa breeder) in one of the rep magazines. I know it isn't anery (but albino works in the same way just with a different pigment, so I imagine similar rules will apply) but it should help to see the main differences










normal/hypo/super tail comparison and an albino/sunglow/super sunglow

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

That pic is from Salmon Boa, its written by Rich Ihle and John Bergman.
Here is the link if you want to read the full article:

Salmon Boa Rich Ihle

There are two ways too know if yours IS the super form of any trait, either:

1. Breed it to a normal and every baby would come out as the single gene of that morph eg (salmon, hypo, jungle)
2. It has come from a Super to Super form breeding where every baby would be Super.

If you have done a salmon to salmon breeding it is impossible to distinguish the supers salmons to the salmons when they are young. So what you do is compare the young too that chart, if it looks more like a salmon then it is labeld as a POSS. Super Salmon. If it looks more like the Super Salmon then its labeld as a PROB. Super Salmon.

seeing the difference between a ghost and anery is easy, go on my site and have a look at my anery and my ghost and you can see the difference.

A Super Salmon Anery is just the super form of a ghost so it is - Super Ghost.

Hope this helps, Jake : victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, im quite comfortable with how the genetics work and proving things out, its just the visual aspect i was unsure of, all my questions are answered, cheers:2thumb:


----------

